
FCC Chairman Ajit Pai calls for an end 'illegal robocalls' - HillaryBriss
https://www.cnet.com/news/fcc-chairman-ajit-pai-calls-on-tech-execs-to-end-illegal-robocalls/
======
chopete
Letting robocalls go unaddressed for this long highlights the greed side of
capitalism.

\- Make money from problems. It is not in the best interest of companies to
eliminate money making problems.

\- Problems are more beneficial if they impact average joe. They won't be able
to fight and choose to pay ransom for partial relief.

\- The greed side of capitalism can only be handled by governments.
Unfortunately, this helps comes only after a big collateral damage, in this
case, millions annoyed with robocalls.

by Annoyed user who gets 3 robocalls per day, despite using all kinds of
blocking mechanisms.

